# PESHAWAR: Kalashnikov prices shoot up



## AK83

Prices of AK-47 rifles are on the rise and dealers in the local arms market say that a dearth in the supply of the assault guns from war-ravaged Afghanistan has widened the gap between supply and demand.

The arms dealers in Darra Adamkhel told Dawn that the local market had witnessed an unprecedented surge in the prices of automatic assault rifles and its ammunitions in the last couple of months.

They said that the price of a Russian-made AK-47 Kalash-nikov ranged between Rs55,000 and Rs80,000 in the gun-manufacturing tribal area of Darra Adamkhel, where the same weapon was available for Rs25,000 to Rs30,000 a few months back.

An arms dealer attributed the increase in prices of AK-47 rifles to the disarmament campaign in Afghanistan.

The US-backed Afghan government had initiated a de-weaponisation campaign in the country in 2003 under which arms and ammunitions are being purchased from local people.

He pointed out that AK-47 had flooded the local market in the late 1980s.

The authorities in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) had initiated the same campaign in the South Waziristan Agency in 2004 and allocated an amount of Rs20 million, but it failed to provide desired results.

A survey of various markets in Darra Adamkhel revealed that the price of a China-made AK-47 stood at Rs45,000, while the same rifle of Germany make was available at Rs35,000-55,000. The Iranian-made AK-47 is selling at Rs30,000.

The prices of a bunch of 10 rounds of Kalashnikov also jumped from Rs10 to Rs195. The price of 10 rounds of Kalakov rifle is Rs460.

A dealer in the Darra town said that Bulgarian-made automatic Kalakov rifle was being sold at Rs75,000, while the price of Russian-made Karinkove was between Rs200,000 and Rs350,000. Pieces of obsolete Kalash-nikov were recorded at Rs17,000.

Sources said during the Taliban government, the prices of Kalashnikov and other sophisticated weapons had come down drastically because of bulk supply from Afghanistan and a Chinese AK-47 rifle was available at Rs5,000 to Rs15,000.

By Ak83


----------



## abbasniazi

Thanx God i have no plans to buy one, furthermore, its like the prices going up for flour, sugar, vegetables (coz guns are so abudent in those areas like these commodities in lahore).

On the serious node, yes it was likely to happen but more due to waziristan operation rather then the afghan govt. initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamakazi 69

Was available at 5000 to 8000?
I thought that it was always at least above a lakh rupees for a good specimen. :/
Anyone know whether the prices on pakguns.com are accurate or not?


----------



## psifactor

Government is now issuing PB lincences thats why prices high.


----------



## Barrett

This report seems to have to credibility. The reason for the hike in the prices of AK-47 is issuance of the high numbers of Prohibited Bore licenses. There are less then a dozen authorized dealers in Pakistan for Prohibited Bore weapons while the ones sold in the FATA are either locally manufactured or smuggled. 

Illegal AK-47

Pakistani - 20-25,000
Chinese - 35-40,000
Russina - 60-65,000

Whereas the legal weapons start from 75,000 in the local market


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

25 grand? What a rip off! In my younger days we used to pay 10 and get free ammunition as gift. Happier days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahzeb

pakguns prices are relatively accurate and seriously 5-8k for an AK??!! wow!
now you have to pay atleast 120k for a decent Russian AK :/


----------



## humanfirst

Are these chinese and russian aks still smuggled from china and russia?Can such illegal industries work outside government radar in russia and especially china?Is Russian,chinese and pak governments doing anything to stop the production and supply of these illegal weapons?


----------



## IBRIS

It's good these Ak's prices have gone up. There will be less automatic weapons in civilian hands. 

Pakistani establishment should make it extremely expensive, so crazy uneducated high temper people won't go around shooting in weedings and parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## missiledefence

Barrett said:


> This report seems to have to credibility. The reason for the hike in the prices of AK-47 is issuance of the high numbers of Prohibited Bore licenses. There are less then a dozen authorized dealers in Pakistan for Prohibited Bore weapons while the ones sold in the FATA are either locally manufactured or smuggled.
> 
> Illegal AK-47
> 
> Pakistani - 20-25,000
> Chinese - 35-40,000
> Russina - 60-65,000
> 
> Whereas the legal weapons start from 75,000 in the local market



70,000 is the accurate price since long for AK 47. i also heard that some M4s were being sold for around 300,000. also , i dont think there is any concept of legal AK 47 now.specially if you are going to NWFP for buying a weapon.


----------



## 223 ruger

i dont think there is any concept of legal AK 47 now.specially if you are going to NWFP for buying a weapon.



IF U GOT A PERMIT PB FROM MNA OR MPA THEN U CAN BUY A AK47 AND ITS LEGAL. . .


----------



## asifrehman

Currents rates in Dara Adam Khel for new and used ones are as under:----

Russian New >> 1,50,000
Russian Used >> 70,000

China New >> 1,00,000
China Used >> 50,000


----------



## Saquib

May be some should start a giant gun mart store offering all the latest assault rifles--- G36s, M16s etc..


----------



## pakfoj

hello! can anybody provide me some info about pistols. I am planning to buy a legal and a reliable pistol. anybody know what the estimated prices are and what kind of models are available. and are the pistols real (in terms of quality)?


----------



## telephone

kalashnikov falls under prohibited bore category?


----------



## mehranbiz

Is it any new Russian Ak47 or AK 100 series in 7.62 and 5.56 available in Pakistan 
Or any riffle in 5.56/.223 made by Russia or China for buy on PB licence
I think 5.56 is more better due to easy availability of ammo on shops


----------



## Safriz

i blame zardari......
har cheez mehengi ker dii hai...
abhi ghareeb loog kalashinkov kaisay khareedain gey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Too bad should be distributed free among the country men and children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

which is best Russian or Chines or Iranian?


----------



## haviZsultan

Prices are rising for everything... might as well for guns too...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

united said:


> which is best Russian or Chines or Iranian?



Russian variant will sell for the highest price


----------



## mehranbiz

mehranbiz said:


> Is it any new Russian Ak47 or AK 100 series in 7.62 and 5.56 available in Pakistan
> Or any riffle in 5.56/.223 made by Russia or China for buy on PB licence
> I think 5.56 is more better due to easy availability of ammo on shops




What is the current price of Iranian AK or any other in low price range
Is Iranian AK reliable and really made under iranian supervision or made by Darra

I heard that people make AK receiver in Darra and assemble imported parts
What is the price of that local assemble AK


----------



## G.Singh

IBRIS said:


> It's good these Ak's prices have gone up. There will be less automatic weapons in civilian hands.
> 
> Pakistani establishment should make it extremely expensive, so crazy uneducated high temper people won't go around shooting in weedings and parties.



Typical slave hindustani response; please also go back in time and take away the rajput and punjabi swords so you can happily speak arabic and praise allah even though you secretly pretend to hate islam. 

(no offence meant to muslims).


----------

